# Specialized hotrock 12" umbau - teile gesucht



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich hab für meinen sohn ein gebrauchtes specialized hotrock in 12" gekauft. Das bike solll nun etwas aufgewertet werden, da vorallem die laufräder relativ schwer sind und rauh laufen. Weiterhin müssen die reifen gewechselt werden, da beschädigt. Auch die pedale laufen extrem rauh und haben bereits spiel.
---
ich bin nun auf der suche nach nem ordentlichen laufradsatz (kann auch in einzelteilen sein) in 12" oder 12.5". Ein paar reifen, aktuell sind 12.5" verbaut. Und diesen lustigen "fischpedalen", wie heißen die eigentlich?
---
wenn jemand ne bezugsquelle für diese parts kennt wäre es schön wenn er die hier posten könnte.bis auf die reifen hab ich bisher kaum was gefunden.
---
gruss
kon


----------



## Tommi74 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo kon,

ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, aber wenn du nen LRS findest, würdest du mir dann eine 12 Zoll Felge abtreten (brauche nur die Felge, aber komplettes vorderrrad würd ich auch nehmen)?

Danke, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kon (15. Mai 2008)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hallo kon,
> 
> ich kann dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen, aber wenn du nen LRS findest, würdest du mir dann eine 12 Zoll Felge abtreten (brauche nur die Felge, aber komplettes vorderrrad würd ich auch nehmen)?
> 
> Danke, Thomas


ich war heut in der mittagspause mal kurz beim radhändler um die ecke. ist leider nur n zeg-"fachhändler". er hatte zwar keine laufräder da, könnte aber laufradsatz oder einzelne felge ordern. die felge wäre jeweils von schürmann (diese hier http://www.fahrradsaturn.com/Fahrra...203-19-VL-85-16-Loch-ohne-Oesen::102349.html). der laufradsatz wäre dann mit einer nicht weiter definierten nabe. wie gut oder schlecht die naben sind ist nun die frage. kosten würde ein komplettes laufrad ca.: vr=>25euro & hr=> 30euro

ich hab jetzt unterdessen rausgekriegt wie dieses fischpedal heißt. es ist von vp und nennt sich vp-220. leider hab ich keinen shop finden können der das pedal führt. hat da jemand nen link parat?

gruss
kon


----------



## Tommi74 (15. Mai 2008)

Super! 9,15 Euro für die Felge. Vielen Dank für die Auskunft !


----------



## zaskar76 (22. Mai 2008)

kon schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt unterdessen rausgekriegt wie dieses fischpedal heißt. es ist von vp und nennt sich vp-220. leider hab ich keinen shop finden können der das pedal führt. hat da jemand nen link parat?
> 
> gruss
> kon



Sollte dir jeder Händler bestellen können der VP vertreibt. Die Dinger sind aber recht schwer:

http://www.vpcomponents.com/pedals.asp?pcat2=9#


----------



## Renato (23. Mai 2008)

Ich hab die VP220 auch ans Kinderrad montiert. Mir kam dabei nie der Gedanke an einen Fisch, eher an einen Octopus wegen der Saugnäpfe.

 

Ich hab meine beim BOC-Händler gekauft. Ich mag die großen Ketten sonst nicht besonders aber für Kinderräder haben die eine Menge Zubehör in den Regalen liegen.


----------



## Nickensen (23. Mai 2008)

Hi Kon !
Ich habe meinem Kimi am 16.03 ein Hotrock in 16" gekauft.
Die Laufräder drehen superleicht - der geht ab wie Schmitz Katze !
Bist du sicher das da nicht von Anfang an was dran war ?
Finde den Thread super  denn ich habe mir auch schon Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht. 
Wie sieht es mit Teilen aus dem BMX Sektor aus ?
Das Tretlager und der Vorbau sollen mit BMX-Teilen komp. sein !?!


http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32271


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander, 
eben bin ich beim Stöbern auf diesen thread gestoßen. Unser Knirps hat seit Weihnachten ebenfalls ein Hotrock 16". Das Teil hat sich schon jetzt mit jedem Cent bezahlt gemacht. Der Bursche sitzt nahezu jeden Tag im Sattel und versucht sich schon größenwahnsinnig in Bunnyhops. Irre, was das Rad alles mitmacht und abkann. Das Bike ist aber auch so leicht, dass es denn Kindern einfach Freude machen muss (...macht euch mal den Spaß und hebt ein Scott oder Felt hoch - Hexenschuss ist garantiert). Natürlich habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken hinsichtlich Verschleiss und Austausch gemacht. Bis dato hält aber alles. Steuersatzwechsel wäre kein Thema. Innenlagerwechsel sicher auch nicht - da wird sich wohl bei SKF und Co was passendes finden. Laufräder und Reifen sind auch kein Problem. Decathlon ist da in den Größen 12" und 16" gut sortiert. Highend-Parts wird man in der Kategorie vergeblich suchen. Aber dafür ist der Ersatz jeweils erschwinglich. 
Grüße, Thomas


----------

